# Mahi Mahi



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

whats a good way to cook Mahi Mahi.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

apparently you missed the post about too big of signatures oke

unfortunately, i don't have access to a lot of mahi mahi, but i have liked it both grilled and fried.


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

i didnt know it was big. i have only seen it from my phone. i will be sure to fix it. sorry guys!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Mahi - just throw it on the grill - it's gooooood..


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

i put some really good recipes on this thread i did a while back you might want to check out some of them. If that isnt your cup of tea let me know and I will give you a few more.

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic17262-51-1.aspx


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

salt pepper and lemon on the grill till flaky. the fish is basically good as is. mmmm Mahi. I was in guam and I watched the deck hand on the charter we took out fillet the fish right after it came on board. he filleted it so fast that when he threw it back into the water it was still swimmin! it was the best sashimi I had ever had!!!! totally awsome soy sauce and wasabi!


----------



## Ithaca37 (Nov 23, 2007)

Make a tin foil boat, put a fillet in it skin down, and cover with italian dressing. Put on the grill until the meat is flakey. That is good eating.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

I had Mahi at the Original Oyster House in Gulf Shores and it was blackened with this sauce on it.. I can't remember the name of the sauce but it had crawfish tails in it and was cajun... If I remember correctly, it was orange or red-ish... Anybody know what I'm talkin about or how to make it...... 



I've eaten a lot of Mahi and this was the best ever, hands down...


----------



## shock therapy (Nov 8, 2007)

Ran across this recipe somewhere. Didn't sound very good but cooked it and it's really good! The recipe is for frying it but we just grill it and put the sauce on it.



Ginger Glazed Mahi Mahi



3 Tablespoons Honey

3 Tablespoons Soy Sauce

3 Tablespoons Balsamic Vinegar

1 Teaspoon Grated Fresh Ginger (we use regular ginger from the spice aisle)

1 Clove Garlic, crushed or taste

2 Teaspoons Olive Oil

4 (6 ounce) mahi mahi fillets

Salt and Pepper to taste

1 Tablespoon Vegetable Oil



1. In a shallow glass dish, stir together the honey, soy sauce, balsamic vinegar, ginger, garlic and olive oil. Season fish fillets with salt and pepper, and place them into the dish. If the fillets have skin on them, place them skin side down. Cover, and refrigerate for 20 minutes to marinate.

2. Heat vegetable oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Remove fish from the dish, and reserve marinade. Fry fish for 4 to 6 minutes on each side, turning only once, until fish flakes easily with a fork. Remove fillets to a serving platter and keep warm.

3. Pour reserved marinade into the skillet, and heat over medium heat until the mixture reduces to a glaze consistently. Spoon glaze over fish, and serve immediately.



Enjoy! 

Mrs. Shock Therapy :hungry


----------

